# one for all the martial arts veterans



## hemi (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok here is one for all the martial arts veterans out there. Over the last two months I have been going to an American Kenpo class. I have two classes a week and spar a Fridays. I have never missed a class and seem to pick up the techniques about average speed. But this last week I attended both classes and we have been preparing for the belt test next week. Here is where my question is sorry for long explanation. Seems like this week when the instructor calls out a technique I just draw a blank. I can remember things like delayed sword, captured twigs, but then when he calls out flailing wings, scraping hoof, wings of silk, I just freeze up and have to watch someone else do it then I can take off and do it fine. At home I can do all these techs fine, maybe it is just the stress of the upcoming belt test. I know it is just a test for advanced white belt but it would be embarrassing if I was the only one to fail the test. 



Another thing I have been fighting with, when I started this class two months ago myself and a lady started with in a few days of each other. We were the only new students until about two weeks ago. The next lowest rank is a yellow belt thats 2 ranks up from the two of us white belts. Anyway now we gained a few more ladies to the class and they started about a week ago. Now when we pair off to practice our techs the instructor seems to send the student that started the same time I did to the new girls that started. This seems to make it tough on me since I am paired off with an orange or purple belt. No big deal but I am only able to practice the techs that I have learned maybe one time then I am just able to help the more advanced student work on material that I have never even see as of yet. This seems to distract me as I try to learn the more advanced things like 5 swords, shield and hammer, and a bunch more ( the instructor was going so fast). But anyway I know this is more of a rant than a question but any tips would be great.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 17, 2005)

I could hardly be classed as a veteran myself, but I would say let time do what it will, eventually un-important stuff like names will come easily, the same with the more _sophisticated_ techniques, it just takes time, patience and loads of sweat:wink2:.
 Good luck with your test, just concentrate on your strengths, don't worry about your weaknesses (they will catch up) and have fun.
 Simon


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 17, 2005)

"This seems to make it tough on me since I am paired off with an orange or purple belt. No big deal but I am only able to practice the techs that I have learned maybe one time then I am just able to help the more advanced student work on material that I have never even see as of yet. This seems to distract me as I try to learn the more advanced things like 5 swords.."


This is good for you if you do it right, working with more advanced people you will pick things up from them withouth even realizing it.  How to do it right?  I think I understand you problem here.. you know, say, 5 techniques, and your partenr knows 25, so he attacks you 5 times and you do your techs, then you attack him 25 times?  That's not good, if I read your post correctly.  What you can do is, if your partner knows 5 times as many techniques, just go through your stuff 5 times each.  If your partner doesnt want to do that, speak to the instructor.  You and your partner should be 50-50 attack/perform.


----------



## hemi (Jun 17, 2005)

My biggest concern as far as the way things are going would be the test next Thursday. I am still not 100% on all the techs he show us. Some were only taught a few days ago. And I will be tested on them in this test.  Now any other time I would love to train with a more advanced student as I can pick up things maybe too soon but I will have a head start. I know the instructor only shows me things as he deems the correct time but the chance to try out a new tech a few weeks or months ahead of time is something I would not want to pass up.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Jun 18, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> My biggest concern as far as the way things are going would be the test next Thursday. I am still not 100% on all the techs he show us. Some were only taught a few days ago. And I will be tested on them in this test. Now any other time I would love to train with a more advanced student as I can pick up things maybe too soon but I will have a head start. I know the instructor only shows me things as he deems the correct time but the chance to try out a new tech a few weeks or months ahead of time is something I would not want to pass up.


I'm most definately, not a vet., however I was wondering, exactly how much time do you have between you newest technique, and the test?
If it is only few days, I would speak to the instructor about your concerns, after all, that is what he/she is there for. Generally, I don't think I've seen many stuents testing untill they have had all their material for at least 2-4 weeks. (Most a bit longer)  However, if your instructor feels you are ready, I would go for it. The worst to happen would be having to take the test over again.


----------



## Dan G (Jun 20, 2005)

If you find it hard to remember the names of the techniques try getting your attacker to say the name of the technique before attacking you, every time, and vice versa. Isn't a magic cure, but some people seem to find it helpful.

Good Luck with the test

Dan


----------



## GRIM (Jun 30, 2005)

My girlfriend and I started training together about 2 years ago and she still forgets/mixes up names it truely has little effect on testing. The instructor will already have decided if your ready long before the actual day. Something that helped her was writing out the tech. name and then what it defends against. 

One thing to add would be a quote by Lee Wedlake Jr. "To me if you remember the move and not the name that is ok. The other way around just dosn't cut it."


----------



## Rich_Hale (Aug 18, 2005)

As already stated, dont worry about being paired up with a higher ranking partner. Instead count your blessings. Remember the old Kenpo saying: To hear is to disbelieve, to see is to be deceived, yet to feel is to believe. A higher ranking partner is more likely to let you feel the technique than a fellow beginner  its a good thing.

 As for not being able to remember the technique names. I know this may sound simple, but dont worry about it. That alone may relax you a little and help you remember the names. Secondly, dont concern yourself with how quickly someone else can remember all the technique names. Some people have exceptionally good memories, but the ability to memorize a long list of techniques doesnt actually help you physically perform these techniques. Trust me, by the time youre actually performing the techniques in such a way as their components will be successful on the street  you will have had plenty of time to memorize the names.

 And whats the rush to test anyway? Are you required to test at a predetermined interval? Testing should be done when youre ready, not when your classmates are ready.

 Another consideration is what are you doing with all your time, on the mat? I have known students who spend most of their time learning material, remembering names, and preparing for a test. Then I have known others who have spent their time pounding the bag, doing jump spinning back kicks, and fighting with anything they find on the mat.

 Myself, I fall more into the second category, which kept me an orange belt for almost 3 years. But here it is 33 years later, I made black some time ago . . . and Im still trying to keep all the technique names straight.


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 18, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Over the last two months I have been going to an American Kenpo class. I have two classes a week and spar a Fridays. I have never missed a class and seem to pick up the techniques about average speed. But this last week I attended both classes and we have been preparing for the belt test next week. Here is where my question is sorry for long explanation. Seems like this week when the instructor calls out a technique I just draw a blank. I can remember things like delayed sword, captured twigs, but then when he calls out flailing wings, scraping hoof, wings of silk, I just freeze up and have to watch someone else do it then I can take off and do it fine.
> 
> Another thing I have been fighting with, when I started this class two months ago myself and a lady started with in a few days of each other. We were the only new students until about two weeks ago. The next lowest rank is a yellow belt thats 2 ranks up from the two of us white belts.


If you don't mind me asking sir, why are you learning and be tested on techniques like Flashing Wings, Scraping Hoof, and Wings of Silk if you are a white belt with two months of experience, and are testing for yellow?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Doc (Aug 18, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> My biggest concern as far as the way things are going would be the test next Thursday. I am still not 100% on all the techs he show us. Some were only taught a few days ago. And I will be tested on them in this test.  Now any other time I would love to train with a more advanced student as I can pick up things maybe too soon but I will have a head start. I know the instructor only shows me things as he deems the correct time but the chance to try out a new tech a few weeks or months ahead of time is something I would not want to pass up.


Have you considered not testing because you don't really know the material? If you do test anyway knowing that you don't know, if you pass will you take the belt? If you take the belt, will you admit to yourself its worthless? Based on your own assesment of time and skill, I wouldn't test you. But then, I'm not your teacher. Good luck.


----------

